# Hair pins anyone?



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been making a few of these and they are well liked. Seems like most of the ones in store look like they were finished with a jack knife. Great use of scrap wood.

But they would be a lot eaiser to turn if I had a chuck, I am turning these between centers! 

EDIT: to add a new photo of some I made yesterday.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks nice, how long is it? whats the diameter?


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks good.  Could you put it next to something of know dimensions (like a quarter) to get a size perspective?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 20, 2006)

Sure, they can vary a bit I make them 7" - 8" and they are a little bigger than 1/4" in diameter.  Kind of free form, but try to keep the "ball end" from getting too big as it could be heavy.

Here is one with a pen in the photo.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 20, 2006)

And how much have you charged for them?


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

That's bigger than I thought is was.  You could almost use that as a fid. [:0]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 20, 2006)

They don't bring much to be honest, but they don't take long to make either. I put them out for $6.50 mostly to bring attention. I have sold a few, and given a few. my wife likes them because her hair is waist length and she likes to roll it up in a bun and thick these in it.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks interesting, but not sure I will make any.  Can't you use a Jacobs chuck to hold one end?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea if I turned the spindle between centers so that there is about a 1/2" tenon I could. I have thought about doing that to be honest.


----------



## angboy (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />That's bigger than I thought is was.  You could almost use that as a fid. [:0]



What's a fid???


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2006)

Its good to keep the wife happy LEE! []


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



It's a wooden marlin spike [] (also a piece of wood used to splice lines)


----------



## bob393 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well done[]


----------



## mick (Nov 24, 2006)

Funny that you posted those. Had two women at a show we did last weekend wearing them and asked if I could make em. I measured one and you're right ...7-8 inches is just right...I'm gonna have to try some!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 24, 2006)

Hee Hee... My wife had a request to make one for my daughter (aka half pint, she's only 3) Now these can be made from pen blanks!

Here is a photo of a beautiful model I "hired" to show them off.  []

= My "accorn style" in walnut =


----------

